# Do bodybuilders avtually use insulin? I have loads 😁😂🙄



## Dmvx3x (Jul 31, 2020)

I am not a bodybuilder but i take insulin.. My bf does body building and asked to take some...

What does it do to non diabetics


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

If he doesn't know the answer to that question I'd suggest he stays clear. Can be very dangerous and deffo not needed by all hobby body builders.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dmvx3x said:


> What does it do to non diabetics


 Potentially kill them. I'm not across how it works in bodybuilding as it's something I wouldn't risk using. It's to do with nutrient partitioning and, as you might image, blood sugar storage. Google will assist.

It's certainly not something that should be messed around with.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

One for competitors or those making a living from their bodies only for me. Can't see why any hobbyist would be interested.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

Mr Olympia got cancelled tell him

It has no place for anyone but that level in my eyes

In the wrong hands only one word springs to mind for me- Death

Danny


----------



## Grinnell27 (Mar 3, 2020)

I would stay clear unless your a serious competitor, if you mess up insulin it has serious health risks, including death.

You need to be very very careful with slin, even some Pro's have got it wrong and been out of it for a couple days where they sleep too long, sweat horrifically, need to go to the E.R.

Its a serious risk. Just look on youtube for insuling horror story's. Unless your a competitor and really really need to use it, stay away.


----------

